# usb mass storage

## tassilo80

Hello,

I don't get my digi cam (FUJI A202) working. scsi-ide, scsi generic, and oll other things I need are compiled in the kernel. USB support, usb mass storage and UHCI (Intel), too.

dmesg says:

```

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 1373

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1d.0-1 address 3

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address 4

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 4

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

sr0: mmc-3 profile: 0h

sr0: CDROM (ioctl) reports ILLEGAL REQUEST.

cdrom: open failed.

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 3, frame# 14

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:1d.0-1 address 4

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address 5

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 5

```

When the cam is attached proc shows:

```

root@inspiron dev # cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/1

Host scsi1: usb-storage

Vendor: Unknown

Product: USB Mass Storage

Serial Number: Y-393^^^^^020809WFC00002006734

Protocol: 8070i

Transport: Control/Bulk/Interrupt

GUID: 04cb01120b0fc00002006734

Attached: Yes

```

My prob is, that there's no /dev/sda#. So how to mount it?

In this forum I read, that one guy got this working by changing the sequence the scsi-modules are loaded, but I have compiled them into ther kernel. (And don't want to recompile them as mods, because last time I tried this, nothing did work...)

Greets,

Tassilo

----------

## TheCoop

have you got usb mass storage compiled into kernel?

----------

## Red Nalie

I have the exact same problem with my Archos Jukebox Multimedia

/proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/0 also states all the things you say (except for Vendor/Product etc). 

USB-Mass storage etc are in the kernel, but still nothing

[edit]

Mine doesn't say the same thing after all  :Razz: 

```

Host scsi0: usb-storage

Vendor: ARCHOS

Product: ARCHOS JBM

Serial number: <enter loads of ### here>

Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Transport: Bulk

GUID: <enter loads of ### here>

Attached: Yes

```

We could really use some help  :Smile: 

----------

## Red Nalie

I found some things:

Enable SCSI-DISK support and SCSI Generic Support

Only problem I now have is that my Archos decided to but-out when I tried to mount it (won't boot anymore). It had those problems before, so it is device related  :Very Happy: 

[edit]

Put my archos on power-supply and I can acces it  :Smile: 

----------

## erwan

Same problem with my digital camera ! An entry in /proc/scsi but no device created...

```

Host scsi0: usb-storage

Vendor: KYOCERA CORPORATION

Product: Finecam S3x

Serial Number: K0010711

Protocol: 8070i

Transport: Control/Bulk

GUID: 048201000000000140010711

Attached: Yes

```

However I do have scsi-disk and scsi-generic enabled, and usb-storage as a module.

----------

## Red Nalie

 *erwan wrote:*   

> Same problem with my digital camera ! An entry in /proc/scsi but no device created...
> 
> ```
> 
> Host scsi0: usb-storage
> ...

 

Just stating the obvious but ehm: did you load the module   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tassilo80

SCSI-disk support is off here. I think that is the prob. I'll compile it in. 

Thanks,

Tassilo

----------

## erwan

 *Red Nalie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just stating the obvious but ehm: did you load the module  

 

Well... It was loaded   :Wink: 

Actually, I heard 2.4.21 is just out and has bug fixes about usb-storage - maybe an upgrade would do it ?

----------

